# Are we out? Need hope (10dp5dt BFN HPT)



## Aleriya

I was wondering if we're out this month? We have tried 3 different tests with first morning urine. :bfn: We tested yesterday as well, since most people seem to get a positive 7dp5dt, so we thought testing on days 9 and 10 would be safe. There isn't even a faint line. Our BETA is Monday, and we are out of our minds. 

Also, quick question regarding retrieval to transfer. They retrieved 8 eggs, 5 fertilized. We got a call saying 2 were where they wanted them to be and that there were 2 one being about a day behind the other roughly an hour behind. So we go in the next day only to be told we have 1 embryo. How does this happen in less than a 24 hour window? They said there was 1 that was a little behind that they might can freeze and would call the next day.

Well, they never called, so we took it as it arrested. However, on transfer day we asked if both could be transferred and they said no. Is this normal to not transfer both upon request? They said that it might impede the implantation of the other one that was a full blown blastocyst. Everything just felt rough, and we still don't understand what happened to the others. 

Any opinion is totally welcomed!! :)


----------



## divineparadis

Didn't want to read and run. Whats your beta test result?

Mine is on Friday and it was BFN for me at 6dp5dt I am just holding out until OTD.


----------



## messica

I'm curious where you're located. What you've experienced with your clinic wasn't at all in line with what happened at ours. I'd have been incredibly upset at the lack of information, explanation and their inflexibility with your desire to transfer two. While there are risks associated with multiple pregnancy, there's no such thing as one hindering the other implanting.


----------



## Essjay86

I'm curious as to how it turned out for you?

I'm currently 7dp5dt and convinced I've got an evap and I'm out. I've read everywhere that most get their bfp 7dp and before. This 10day wit is awful.


----------



## Aleriya

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the late response. Beta was a BFN. We are going to take a month or two off, and go apply for a clinic in Spain for embryo donation.

I have heard a lot of stories of women getting by day 9, but there were some I read where they didn't get a BFP until 12 or 13dpt. Best of luck with your betas, you never truly know until then. 

The way they explained not using the second embryo was that it was less quality and would hinder the better one. I had never heard of that either, but we went with what they said as they were the professionals. We were both very upset, but it wasn't our Dr. She was away on holidays, so it was someone else. We still don't really understand what happened, exactly. We were told just yesterday they didn't freeze the other because it was not worth freezing based on the quality. 

What did you girls end up getting on your betas?


----------



## Essjay86

Sorry to hear that aleriya, I heard there's a good clinic based in Cyprus. Cannot remember the name though. Not very helpful huh. 

I've never heard of it putting in more than one embryo in case it affects the other. But then again I've never got that far. I did fet and only had one embryo. 

My blood test is on Monday x


----------



## TooExcited

Wishing you the very best of luck for your beta.

My clinic don't take betas they just use pregnancy tests. I didn't test until OTD which was 11 days after transfer and I got a faint bfp. That faint bfp is now 8 months old and snoozing on my lap. Never give up hope xx


----------



## TooExcited

Oh & the reason they only transfer one is if you have a good quality one the hope is that that one will be successful. If you transfer a good one and a lesser one, both may implant but later the lesser quality one may fail and miscarrying that one may cause the good one to miscarry too as the lining is shed. Hope that helps x


----------



## divineparadis

I did my beta today and came back negative as I already expected. Still too hard...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

